# Therapy dog, shedding question



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question but...
How do you handle the problem of shedding in a Therapy dog situation.
Bringing a GSD into a hospital or nursing home is bringing dog hair in
with you. You can brush and brush but we all know the hair keeps
coming out. I would like to use my dog for therapy (after certification) but
I would feel guilty about leaving behind all that dog hair.
If you have experience with this please let me know.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have recently just been certified to visit a nursing home with Molly's littermate and the co-ordinator (Delta Society) suggested that we smooth a small amount of leave in conditioner to their coat. She also suggested taking a towel but I think that was aimed more at the small dogs who may be allowed on the beds.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

when Max is shedding more than usual we limit the areas of the hospital we visit, like no ER or ICU units, the facility's you visit I'm sure understand that dogs shed,


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have a client whose Husky does therapy visits. That dog sheds like a wooly mammoth!! He is pretty much retired now, but she would bring him to me for grooming before his visits, and I'd give him a good scrub, blow dry, and brushout/furminator treatment, and finish with a leave-in conditioner spray. Of course you cannot get ALL the hair. I've tried.  But at least a freshly groomed dog will shed less.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys and gals.


----------

